# Deathskull, my ork Log



## Nose (Sep 16, 2009)

*Update 7th april 2010, Killasquigs! page 2*

This page will be my ork log. I will update it (very slowly mind you, school, orks, gaming board, space marines takes a lot of time, certanly the first one...). So here is my first of 3 (or 2 (depending on list) but will build 3  ) looted wagon. It's already done, but C & C is always welcome. You will also see the tank at different stage of completion, so you have multiple WIP's and when it's done. (just in case people wanted to know and see how it was done so the can loots  some idea's).So tell me what you think.

You will also see the start of my second looted tank, but it will undergo heavy modification, as I am not happy how it turned out. (The plow, the cannon and armor plates will go, but I will keep the "Gargant" style head/turret to mount the cannon.

Nose :good:


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good mate well done so far


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking tank. Whats next on the list?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

that's an ace wagon, keep it coming


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Good and proper ork tank that would fit right in with the deathskullz. Can't wait to see whatelse comes out of the mek shop.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is indeed a fine wagon. I particularly like the tracks. On some the tracks are far too irregular to be practical. However yours are all close in shape and detail but different enough to be totally orky. Great work and a fine model.Rep


----------



## Nose (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, here is my big mek with KFF in progress (he is not done yet). He was made from an AoBR nob and I used various bit's to make him (including 2 mega-blasta's). In hopes of seeing him done soon, though let's just say I can't wait to finish this semester. 

C & C is always welcome.

Nose :good:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It doesn't look like the pole he is holding is in the center of his hand it almost looks like it is on his wrist. It could just be the picture. Also not sure why a big mek would have a big banner like that a KFF should have more worky bits. THis looks a waagh banner carrier but I do like the face mask.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Some good work there pal:good:


----------



## Nose (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually, the banner pole is in the center of his hand, it's the pic angle that is wrong. Though you are right about the banner, worky bit's might make it look better, I will see whats left in my bitz box to spruce it up.

Thx for the comments


----------



## Nose (Sep 16, 2009)

Arise old thread!

Well after a long pause of modeling, here is one killa can count as. Will be building 2 more with the same skeleton but with different designs. You will notice that on the first 2 pictures, there are more armor plates and fins on his tail. These pictures were taken later in the building process. The others, are just to show the build in general. Primed pictures will be taken when all 3 will be built. 

Well, here are the pictures, C & C always welcomed.

Nose :good:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is awsome, loving the little raptor kans.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

May be late trawling through the forums, but these are superb! What are you using to build them?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Grins1878 said:


> May be late trawling through the forums, but these are superb! What are you using to build them?


Gives me a chance to use words like inspired and awesome.

Anyone seen Tremors III ?

Love it, can't wait to see more.


----------

